# Temporary service turns permanent.



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You should tag all your meter sockets like that. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You should tag all your meter sockets like that. :laughing:


Yeah, nenay is a huge fan of my work. :laughing:

A meter socket in a back alley that doesn't have a tag on it is just a meter socket that hasn't been tagged YET.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> You should tag all your meter sockets like that. :laughing:


The service I put on the 7-11 on Branch Ave lasted one weekend before getting tagged.


----------

